# Bank1Saar Marathon St. Ingbert



## snoopy-bike (21. April 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Freut mich Euch mitteilen zu können, dass nicht nur unsere Homepage überarbeitet wurde, sondern dass auch nun endlich die neue Ausschreibung online ist!!!

Flyer und Plakate sind auch fertig, jeder Teilnehmer aus den vergangenen Jahren bekommt automatisch (von der Bank) einen zugesandt!

Gucks DU hier
www.bank1saar-mtb.de

Komischerweis bin ich in letzer Zeit nur noch von limits umgeben!!!    

Wir sehen uns!
Gruß
snoopy


----------



## snoopy-bike (21. April 2005)

P.S.:

[Samstag, 07 Mai Vorfahrt Mitteldistanz!!
 Start 13.00 Uhr!!!!!!!!
Betzental!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (21. April 2005)

Mmmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhh eigentlich wollte ich da den Gäsbock CTF mitfahren.  Aber für meinen lieblings Marathon könnte ich den auch ausfallen lassen  Ist auf alle Fälle mal notiert, und bin wohl auch dabei


----------



## snoopy-bike (29. April 2005)

ACHTUNG!!!!!!!!!

Aufgrund meiner "Startverpflichtung beim EMC" (der Nachteil einer guten Platzierung  ) fällt am 07 Mai die Vorfahrt aus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Ein kleiner Trost...demnächst hier der neue Termin und...

eins vorweg...(ohne zuviel zu verraten) am Vorabend des Marathons

"Tanzt der Bär"!!!!!!!!!     

Gruß aus der Hundehütte, ....
...aus der Bibliothek.....
....sitzt auf dem Billiardtisch!


----------



## Limit83 (29. April 2005)




----------



## snoopy-bike (2. Mai 2005)

Neuer Vorfahrt - Termin!

Angepasst an den Rennkalender ist nun der neue Termin!

Fronleichnam, Donnertag 26.05.2005
Start 11.00 Uhr Betzentalstadion


----------



## dubbel (2. Mai 2005)

stellt euch mal da hin, wo ich grad stehe. 
da kriegt man nen hörschaden, neben dem snoopy


----------



## Limit83 (2. Mai 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> stellt euch mal da hin, wo ich grad stehe.
> da kriegt man nen hörschaden, neben dem snoopy


*flüster* geht mir öfters so *flüster*


----------



## squirrel (2. Mai 2005)

Schade, hatte gerade dieses WE um die Tour rumgeplant   

Ist der Frohnleichnahmstermin eine geführte Streckenbesichtigung ohne zu leistenden finanziellen Obulus wie im letzten Jahr?
Auf der HP wird ja nur ein Julitermin im Rahmen einer RTF genannt (ich hoffe, die gehen da nicht mit'm Straßenrenner in den Wald   ).


----------



## Limit83 (2. Mai 2005)

squirrel schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, hatte gerade dieses WE um die Tour rumgeplant
> 
> Ist der Frohnleichnahmstermin eine geführte Streckenbesichtigung ohne zu leistenden finanziellen Obulus wie im letzten Jahr?
> Auf der HP wird ja nur ein Julitermin im Rahmen einer RTF genannt (ich hoffe, die gehen da nicht mit'm Straßenrenner in den Wald   ).


Ganz genau, der Termin an Frohnleichnahm wird wieder eine Besichtigung, wie sie aus den letzten Jahren bekannt ist. Zusätzlich haben wir noch diese "CTF-Vorfahrt" im Juli geplant!   
Gruß Limit!


----------



## snoopy-bike (11. Mai 2005)

*Hier noch ne Erklärung zur Vorfahrt am 26.05.!*

Um eins Vorweg zunehmen:
Diese Vorfahrt ist eine "Privatveranstaltung" meinerseits, insbesondere um den Interessierten die Änderungen der neuen Strecke aufzuzeigen.

Aus den Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre möchte ich an dieser Stelle nochmals betonen, dass man bei dieser Vorfahrt in der Lage sein sollte mind. einen 12er - max. 15er Schnitt (auf die Gesamtstrecke) fahren zu können!

Natürlich ist diese Vorfahrt keine Rennveranstaltung, ich persönlich habe aber keinen Bock, 6 Stunden für 56 km unterwegs zu sein  und davon etwa 2 Stunden in der Gegend rumzustehen (wie das früher schon oft der Fall war).

Ich möchte wie gesagt ein kontinuierliches Tempo mit dem o.a. KM-Schnitt fahren und denke, dass fast ("sorry mal") der gesamte Freitagstreffpunkt der UNI dies locker schafft (incl. KAETE!)! 
Ich glaube dies ist auch im Interesse des UNI-TP und derer die die Strecke *GANZ!* fahren wollen!!

Wenn also jmd. unterwegs merken sollte, dass er die Strecke im vorgegebenen Tempo nicht schafft, so bitte ich ihn keinen falschen Stolz zu zeigen und sich selbst zur Rückfahrt bereit zu erklären.

Ich hoffe Ihr versteht das!
In diesem Sinne
snoopy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (26. Mai 2005)

Hi Leute! 
War ein geiles Wetter heute!    Und daher hat die Tour doppelt Spaß gemacht! Hoffe mal auch euch haben die neuen Streckenabschnitte gefallen. Am Besten war aber der Ausflug an die Saarwiesen - hoffe mal wir haben als Designbiker Eindruck gemacht...     
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Einheimischer (26. Mai 2005)

snoopy-bike schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Natürlich ist diese Vorfahrt keine Rennveranstaltung...


   

Im Ernst, hat heut, trotz der saumäßigen Anstrengungen viel Spass gemacht. 
Die Streckenergänzungen finde ich sehr harmonisch und passen gut zum Charakter der bisherigen Strecke.

In diesem Sinne, vielen Dank an Snoopy Guide und gute Besserung an alle Unfallopfer und Nasenbluter.

Grüße.


----------



## chris84 (26. Mai 2005)

wie war das mit dem 15er Schnitt? erstmal alle kaputtfahren, dann sehen wir weiter   
ich komm hier kaum noch die Treppe rauf bzw. runter    
das war für mich schon fast marathongeschwindigkeit, ich hätt doch dienstag und Mittwoch pausieren sollen   

Die Strecke hat mir auch ganz gut gefallen. zum glück ist die neue schleife nicht ganz so hart wie der Rest...

auch von mir vielen dank und gute Besserung für die beiden!

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Limit83 (11. Juni 2005)

Hi Leute!
Will hier natürlich keinen Spam prodzuzieren, aber die Anmeldung für irgendsoeinen MTB Marathon im Saarland oder Pfalz ist online... Was heißt eigentlich MTB??? Hab gehört, er soll einer der besten dort in der Gegend sein, oder in ganz Europa? 

   
Also los Leute, haut in die Tasten! Und falls ihr die Seite nicht findet! In meiner Signatur ist ein Link zu diesem MTB (???) Marathon - sind das eigentlich auch 43km???   
   

Gruß Limit!


----------



## leeqwar (11. Juni 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Und falls ihr die Seite nicht findet! In meiner Signatur ist ein Link zu diesem MTB



also ich klicke die ganze zeit auf "tour de france", aber da geht keine seite auf 

ihr wurdet übrigens vor ein paar tagen im race-forum (im garmisch classic mecker thread) von jemanden wieder als einer der schönsten marathons genannt


----------



## squirrel (11. Juni 2005)

Auf "Sportseite" klicken führt auch nicht zum gewünschten Erfolg   
Werde auch auf jeden Fall dabei sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (11. Juni 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> also ich klicke die ganze zeit auf "tour de france", aber da geht keine seite auf
> 
> ihr wurdet übrigens vor ein paar tagen im race-forum (im garmisch classic mecker thread) von jemanden wieder als einer der schönsten marathons genannt


Habs gelesen! Aber dennoch wollen die Leute glaub ich lieber Marathons fahren, die 40  und mehr kosten aber nix bieten, anstatt die günstigeren und guten mitzufahren...  

edit: Ohje, bitte keine Grundsatzdiskussion... Einfach mitfahren und genießen!


----------



## Xededen (11. Juni 2005)

genießen    

Also ich werd sehr wahrscheinlich 2 runden "genießen"


----------



## Limit83 (12. Juni 2005)

anal.isa schrieb:
			
		

> genießen
> 
> Also ich werd sehr wahrscheinlich 2 runden "genießen"


na da haben wir es echt nicht geschafft dich abzuschrecken...    naja, Saarlandmeisterschaften werde auch nur bei der Langdistanz ausgetragen... 

   

Gruß


----------



## Xededen (12. Juni 2005)

Abgeschreckt habt ihr mich nicht, wenn auch sehr stark eingeschüchtert....
Aber wenn ich große Runde fahren sollte, werde ich nicht mit dem Fahrrad anreisen. Dann kann ich auch schneller fahren, da ich mir keine Sorgen um den Heimweg machen muss ...


----------



## snoopy-bike (18. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

wollte nochmal auf die gehführte Vorfahrt am 03 Juli 2005 hinweisen...
das Ganze findet ja statt im Rahmen der RTF des RSC.

Es wird vorraussichtlich zwei Leistungsgruppen geben...

Start ist 9.30 an der Eisenberghalle in Hassel

Es wird aber eine kleiner Unkostenbeitrag in Höhe von 3,-  fällig, weil wir 2 Verpflegungspunkte aufgebaut haben.

Schaut doch auch mal auf die Marathon Homepage oder auf www.rsc-igb.de

Viele Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Im-Focus (2. Juli 2005)

findet das jetzt morgen statt???


----------



## devnull (2. Juli 2005)

Ich habe die RTF für Sonntag auch auf dem Plan, und bin mir sicher, daß Jörg hier es schon längst bekannt gegeben hätte, falls die RTF ausfallen sollte.
Verwirrend finde ich die Zeitangaben auf den Webseiten.
Auf der RSC (News), IBC, und Marathon Page ist Start um 9.30 Uhr, auf der RSC Page zum Thema Radsonntag wird die Startzeit für die 47 km Marathonstrecke für 8.00 Uhr angegeben. Naja, da es 3:1 für 9.30 Uhr steht denke ich mal ist die Sache klar.  

mfG
Chris


----------



## Limit83 (2. Juli 2005)

9.30 Uhr stimmt! 

-> Findet statt!


----------



## snoopy-bike (2. Juli 2005)

Definitiv ist 9:30 Abfahrt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Am besten um 9:00 da sein!!!!!!!!!!!

Und außerdem hab ich einen ziemlich dicken Ha  ls.......


----------



## Einheimischer (2. Juli 2005)

snoopy-bike schrieb:
			
		

> Definitiv ist 9:30 Abfahrt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Am besten um 9:00 da sein!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Und außerdem hab ich einen ziemlich dicken Ha  ls.......



Was hasch denn mei Gudder? 

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopy-bike (4. Juli 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Was hasch denn mei Gudder?
> 
> Grüße.





....nicht meine Zeit im Moment  
guck mal, dass wir nochmal biken können!


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Juli 2005)

Vieleicht solltest du dir einfach mal ein neues Rad gönnen   





Ich hoffe auch, dass ich bald wieder biken kann!

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (6. Juli 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Vieleicht solltest du dir einfach mal ein neues Rad gönnen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie bist du in meinem Keller gekommen???


----------



## snoopy-bike (7. Juli 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Vieleicht solltest du dir einfach mal ein neues Rad gönnen
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Von der Größe würde es ja passen!


----------



## snoopy-bike (7. Juli 2005)

*An ALLE MTB'ker!!*

Wer hat Lust und Zeit in diesem Jahr beim 6. Bank1Saar Marathon zu helfen??

Gesucht werden Helfer im Vorfeld, während der Veranstaltung und im Nachhinein!

Wer Bock hat, bitte hier melden oder guckst Du hier:

www.bank1saar-mtb.de

eine Info schicken!!

Gruß
snoopy


----------



## snoopy-bike (19. Juli 2005)

Hallo an alle!

Interessante Neuigkeiten für alle Freunde unserer Veranstaltung jetzt auf der Homepage:

Guckst Du!

www.bank1saar-mtb.de

Gruß
snoopy


----------



## snoopy-bike (28. Juli 2005)

ACHTUNG!

Wichtige Hinweise auf der Homepage:

www.bank1saar-mtb.de


P.S.: Achtung, die Ausschreibung hat sich auch etwas geändert und wird zur Zeit überarbeitet und im Laufe der 31.KW online gestellt!!
Bitte beachten!!
(werd aber nochmals Bescheid geben!)  

Gruß
an alle Freunde des Marathons!


----------



## appollo (28. Juli 2005)

von uns werden wohl auch wieder ein paar dabei sein! natürlich "just for fun"    also braucht ihr euch DIESMAL nicht wegen uns sorgen machen    


cya there guys!

Max


----------



## 007ike (28. Juli 2005)

Ich hab´s mal wieder getan und mich für die Langdistanz angemeldet.  
Warum mach ich das nur immer wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (28. Juli 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab´s mal wieder getan und mich für die Langdistanz angemeldet.
> Warum mach ich das nur immer wieder



Ich habs soeben auch getan  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (28. Juli 2005)

@ 007ike und einheimischer: erst frisch angemeldet und schon am jammern    

@appollo: eigentlich wollten wir ja dieses jahr im gegenzug beim ds in ps starten, es gab aber leider ne terminüberschneidung


----------



## chris84 (29. Juli 2005)

Jammerlappen   

ich hab mich auch grad für die Langdistanz angemeldet! mal sehen was abgeht. Wenn ich das richtig überblicke sind ja schon einige Anmeldungen eingegangen...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Wiseman (30. Juli 2005)

Bin auch auf der Langdistanz gemeldet ... aber ich erwarte nicht allzuviel da an dem WE noch eine LAN ist 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## zeitweiser (1. August 2005)

Da Erscheinen Pflicht ist,bin ich ebenfalls für die Langstrecke gemeldet.
Motto wie immer .
Finishen ohne Personen- und Materialschaden.  
Da wir uns beim Rennen nicht sehr lange sehen werden,komm ich auf jeden Fall Samstags zur Nudelparty.  
Bring auch gleich noch zwei neu aktivierte Arbeitskollegen aus dem 5 köpfigen Marvision Biketeam mit,die den Marathon zum ersten Mal fahren werden. 
Wo gibt´s denn die Starterliste?
Hab bis jetzt noch nichts gefunden.


----------



## chris84 (1. August 2005)

Starterliste würd mich auch interessieren (vor allem wie viele schon angemeldet sind!)
man kann nur nach Namen (oder Namensteilen) suchen, alle zusammen hab ich net gefunden...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (11. August 2005)

Hallo Leute!
Bin gestern mal ein Stück von der Strecke gefahren und auch wenn es nicht das erste Mal war für dieses Jahr bin ich immer wieder begeistert davon. Denn durch den Regen und ein paar Waldarbeiten in den letzten Wochen hat sich der Untergrund ganz schön verändert. Dadurch sind nicht nur die Abfahrten jedesmal eine neue Herausforderung, sondern auch manche Anstiege haben ein neues Gesicht bekommen. Ihr werdet schon sehen was ich meine...   
Und für alle die den neuen Teil der Strecke noch nicht kennen, kann ich versprechen, dass er zwar keine absoluten Highlights verspricht, sich aber super flüssig fahren lässt und daher perfekt in die Strecke passt. 
Musste ja auch sein, was wäre denn ein MTB Marathon unter 100 km?   
Gruß Limit


----------



## Oberaggi (13. August 2005)

Wer hätte denn Lust am Montag eine Vorfahrt mit den neuen Streckenteilen zu machen?  
Insbesondere brauche ich dafür noch einen streckenkundigen Fahrer. 
Zeitlich bin ich flexibel, bevorzugt wenn es nicht regnet


----------



## snoopy-bike (18. August 2005)

*ACHTUNG WICHTIGE NEUIGKEITEN!*

Die Homepage wurde aktuell nochmals überarbeitet und die Ausschreibung etwas geändert - Bitte Beachten! (Vor allem SWM und LVM!)

Des Weiteren sind jetzt die Streckengrafiken online (3 neue!)

In dieser Woche gehen außerdem die Streckenpläne und der T-Shirt - Entwurf noch online!
T-Shirt wird jetzt wieder (fast) jedem gefallen (royalblau mit Höhenprofil!)[/
...es gibt ja welche bei dennen gibts immer was zu meckern!  

Also schaut noch mal rein!
Wir sehen uns  
snoopy


----------



## Einheimischer (18. August 2005)

Och wie langweilig, zeigt doch mal Mut zur Farbe! Wie wärs für 2006 mit einem T-Shirt in altrosa und der Aufschrift:"I love A6 Master DH"    

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (18. August 2005)

Am besten noch genau die Abfahrt! Da bist du auf dem Parkplatz dort bestimmt der King...


----------



## snoopy-bike (19. August 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Och wie langweilig, zeigt doch mal Mut zur Farbe! Wie wärs für 2006 mit einem T-Shirt in altrosa und der Aufschrift:"I love A6 Master DH"
> 
> Grüße.




Wieso  
is er doch!
Seh Ihn doch ständig dort rumhängen...wenn ich mal vorbeifahre!


----------



## Einheimischer (19. August 2005)

snoopy-bike schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso
> is er doch!
> Seh Ihn doch ständig dort rumhängen...wenn ich mal vorbeifahre!



So lange ich dort nur rumhänge, gehts ja noch, stell dir mal vor ich würde dort rumSTEHEN   

Grüße.


----------



## Maui (31. August 2005)

Na herzlichen Glückwunsch an den RSC St. Ingbert. 
Die Saarland & SW Meisterschaft im XC-Marathon in IGB,  das ist doch schonmal was.   

vielleicht schaffen wir sowas ja auch mal im Saarland in den uns nahestehenden Disziplinen


----------



## Limit83 (31. August 2005)

Maui schrieb:
			
		

> Na herzlichen Glückwunsch an den RSC St. Ingbert.
> Die Saarland & SW Meisterschaft im XC-Marathon in IGB,  das ist doch schonmal was.
> 
> vielleicht schaffen wir sowas ja auch mal im Saarland in den uns nahestehenden Disziplinen



*HöhenflugmodusAN*

Wie wärs mit einem vierfach Worldcup? 

*HöhenflugmodusAus*


----------



## Maui (31. August 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> *HöhenflugmodusAN*
> 
> Wie wärs mit einem vierfach Worldcup?
> 
> *HöhenflugmodusAus*



*HöhenflugmodusAN*

das wär dann  CC-DH-4X + MX

fehlt nur der Imperialbagger für die Höhenmeter   

*HöhenflugmodusAus*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (31. August 2005)

Maui schrieb:
			
		

> *HöhenflugmodusAN*
> 
> das wär dann  CC-DH-4X + MX
> 
> ...


----------



## Einheimischer (1. September 2005)

Maui schrieb:
			
		

> *HöhenflugmodusAN*
> 
> das wär dann  CC-DH-4X + MX
> 
> ...



Das wär doch mal was  Aber der "kleine Junge" aka S. Spitz wird nicht eingeladen!  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (1. September 2005)

doch der/die muss kommen! Die hat soooooooo ein schönes Fahrrad!


----------



## Maui (1. September 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Das wär doch mal was  Aber der "kleine Junge" aka S. Spitz wird nicht eingeladen!
> 
> Grüße.



genau die war so gemein    , wech mit der


----------



## 007ike (1. September 2005)

das stimmt doch gar nicht! Die ist nur nicht so helle, muß sie auch nicht, und der Journalist war an allem Schuld!


----------



## Maui (1. September 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> das stimmt doch gar nicht! Die ist nur nicht so helle, muß sie auch nicht, und der Journalist war an allem Schuld!



na ja bei all den fitnesscochtails    genau der Doofe Journalist.

lassen wir das und konzenrieren uns auf die WM 2008 in IGB


----------



## 007ike (1. September 2005)

Wenn du jetzt St.Wendel geschrieben hättest, würde ich es sofort glauben.  
St.Ingbert ist aber ausbaufähig! Es fehlt aber an politischer Unterstützung


----------



## Jobal (1. September 2005)

Kann leider den Marathon dieses Jahr nicht mitfahren  

Werde Euch vom anderen Ende der Welt die Daumen für gutes Wetter drücken

Ciao Jobal

Vierfach WM in IGB


----------



## Maui (1. September 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du jetzt St.Wendel geschrieben hättest, würde ich es sofort glauben.
> St.Ingbert ist aber ausbaufähig! Es fehlt aber an politischer Unterstützung




na ja das würd ich so pauschal nicht sagen, abwarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (2. September 2005)

Passt hier wohl besser hin:

Info:

Zur Info zu den Startnummern:

105 km
1-30 SWM
31-100 andere Lizenzfahrer
100 - 999 Hobbyfahrer

56 km
1001 - 1025 SWM (nur Junioren / Juniorinnen)
1026 - 1100 andere Lizenzfahrer
1101 - 1999 Hobbyfahrer

36 km
2001 - 2999 ALLE


----------



## 007ike (2. September 2005)

Bin ich sooooooooo gespannt


----------



## Limit83 (2. September 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich sooooooooo gespannt


Hatte die Woche keine Zeit um gespannt zu sein!   
Aber das kann einfach nur nochmal so klasse werden wie letztes jahr!


----------



## Wiseman (2. September 2005)

Muss leider für Sonntag absagen 
Klassischer Freizeitstress 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## 007ike (3. September 2005)

Das ist jetzt aber nix!  
Wir haben dich doch schon fest als Joker in unserer Strategie eingeplant?


----------



## leeqwar (3. September 2005)

18.30 uhr nudelparty ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (3. September 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> 18.30 uhr nudelparty ?


Bin dabei.


----------



## leeqwar (3. September 2005)

sind alle anderen noch am trainieren ?    

also die nudelparty geht glaub ich erst 19 uhr los, aber ich wollte vorher noch die unterlagen abholen usw. solange die sonne noch da ist...


----------



## Einheimischer (3. September 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> sind alle anderen noch am trainieren ?
> 
> also die nudelparty geht glaub ich erst 19 uhr los, aber ich wollte vorher noch die unterlagen abholen usw. solange die sonne noch da ist...



Werde auch früher da sein, fahre so um 17:15 Uhr hier los, zwar mit Bike, allerdings in zivil  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (5. September 2005)

so, damit auch das mit den Threats noch mal etwas Line bekommt, werde ich meine Erfahrungen von gestern natürlich hier posten.

Alsooooooooo nach dem ich gestern 100 mal gesagt hab "nie wieder St.Ingbert 2 Runden" kam mir beim baden, was ist denn wenn Snopy sein Versprechen wahr macht? Dann komme ich ja gar nicht drum herum nächstes Jahr wieder 2 Runden zu fahren  

Das war gestern so ne quälerei! Ich weiß gar nicht warum man sich das antut. Für mich waren die letzten 15 km so ne Schinderei, das es gut war dass ich alleine unterwegs war  
Aber unangenehm war es von Anfang an. Der Einheimische mußte sich ja gleich an die Spitzte des Startblocks setzten, was blieb mir da übrig als zu folgen. Kurz nach dem Präsidenten Trail mußte ich reisen lassen. Naja, dann war der Einheimische 200 m vor mir bis zur 1. Verpflegung. Hab gestern mal etwas mehr Zeit wie sonst an den Verpflegungen verbracht, hat sich aber ausgezahlt, da ich es weder im Magen noch meinen üblichen Einbruch hatte.
Also gut ab da bin ich qusai zusammen mit Chris84 gefahren. Wir hatten das selbe Tempo und so war es ganz angenehm jemanden in der Nähe zu haben. Nach dem 1. Anstieg der 2. Runde kam auch wieder der Einheimische in meine Nähe und nach einem Kraftakt, der mich an den Rande der Krämpfe gebracht hat hatte ich den Einheimischen wieder eingeholt. Dabei habe ich allerdings Chris abgehängt. Naja, die Verpflegung kam, Chris kam, Einheimischer ging aber beim Uhubrunnen haben wir und wieder gesehen bis zu Saschas Arschtritt. Da hatte ich ein kurzes Hoch bis in den Kirkler Wald. Aber da war es dann auch vorbei und ich hab mich bis zu den Reservisten geschleppt. Dort ne dicke Cola und ab ging die Post. Ein kurzer Schlussspurt, die letzten Mitteldistanzler hoch nach Hochscheid (weiß jetzt übrigens wieso das HOCHScheid heist  ) beeindruckt als ich stehend an ihnen vorbei bin, dann die lose Abfahrt runter geeiert und dann der letzte Anstieg. Sprint, alles was geht, 20 km/h super Gefühl, leider hat es nicht ganz bis hoch gereicht, hat aber niemand gesehen, was solls. So Berg runter 68km/h    und ab ins Ziel! Hätte es fast nicht gefunden, denn da wos es letztes Jahr war, wars net, aber 50 m weiter ums Eck. Das suchen hat mich bestimmt 5 s gekostet!


----------



## squirrel (5. September 2005)

Dann schließe ich mich mal an:
Ich hatte mir für gestern einiges vorgenommen. Nicht für die Gesamtwertung, aber für mich selbst. Seit 2003 liegt für mich die Herausforderung auf der Halbdistanz, und die war in diesem Jahr ja 10km weniger halb als im letzten Jahr. Obwohl ich die Strecke kannte und die Streckenposten mehr oder weniger enthusiastisch ihre Zeichen gaben, hab ich 2 Mal fast nichtmehr die Kurve gekriegt. Ich bin die ganze Zeit hinter einer kleinen Gruppe hinterher, bis in das neue Streckenstück hinter Niederwürzbach (so 2km vor VP2). Als es dort wieder in den Wald geht, fliege ich über eine kleine Kuppe und denke noch "Mist, da war glaub ich ne durchgezogene LInie?". Also Vollbremsung. Ich frage ne Fussgängerin nach dem Weg. Antwort: " Ich glaub da links, aber es sidn schon ne ganze Menge geradeaus..." Ich also links. An am VP in Hassel kuck ich mich kurz um und sehe einen Vereinskollegen hinter mir, der sich eben an der eben angesprochenen Stelle verfahren hat. So ein entschlossenes GEsicht hab ich noch nie gesehn.   Das war schon deprimierend, wie der wieder an mir vorbei ist...

Die Strecke war mal wieder super genial. Die neuen Teile haben auch super Spass gemacht und sind sich sehr gut gefahren. Hat alles prima zusammengepasst. Die Beschilderung war insgesamt tadellos, manchmal muss mal halt einfach etwas aufpassen. Ich fand auch, dass das Zelt im Start-Ziel-Bereich etwas mehr Atmosphäre geschaffen hat. Und das geniale Wetter hat auch seinen Teil dazu beigetragen. Da sind schon wesentlich mehr Zuschauer als sonst zur Siegerehrung geblieben. Einwandfreie Organisation, das muss man ja in IGB schon fast nicht mehr extra sagen (wie immer: dickes Lob!). Es macht immer wieder Spass, da mitzufahren!


----------



## scotty23 (5. September 2005)

Moin,

also ich fands auch supper. Am Anfang war zwar etwas viel Betrieb aber das ist ja normal. 
Gleich am Anfang habe ich noch einem geholfen dessen Kette ge-
rissen war und der kein Werkzeug dabei hatte ...... hat mich fast 10 Minuten
gekostet habe in den der Zeit aber bestimmt 10 Stürze gesehen   

Ansonsten habe ich viel zu schnell angefangen was sich dann am Präsidenten
Trail bestimmt bemerkbar gemacht hätte wenn da nich einer mit einem
8er Ritzel vor mir gefahren wäre ... wusste gar nicht, dass es eine so kleine 
Übersetzung gibt.
Zum Schluß hat sich sogar Herr Bersser mit mir unterhalten .... (an diesem
wurzligen Anstig hörte ich ein "Links" und dann zog er davon   )

Eine echt sehr gute Veranstaltung bin nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.

Ciao


scotty23


----------



## chris84 (5. September 2005)

Dann schließ ich mich doch hier gleich mal an: 

die Strecke war wie üblich ziemlich geil! Ausschilderung perfekt, ich weiß net wie man sich da verfahren kann   
mich kommts aber so vor als würde die Strecke von Jahr zu Jahr schwieriger werden, die Wurzeln gucken immer weiter aus dem Boden... und dieses Jahr war ja vielerorts Sand pur...
Dennoch hat die Technik bei mir super durchgehalten, was ich von mir jetzt net so sagen kann   
ich hatte ja wenigstens gehofft an 007ike dran bleiben zu können, aber irgendwo auf der zweiten Runde war ende im Gelände, da hat echt alles wehgetan. Die Beine hätten zwar noch mehr mitgemacht, der rest aber nicht... ich glaube die Temperatur hat mir etwas zu schaffen gemacht, ich meinte zeitweise mir würde der Kopf platzen   
falsch war natürlich auch sich gleich am Anfang an die Beiden da vorne zu hängen, das war viel zu viel Tempo für den Anfang!

@007ike: so viel Pause haben wir gar nicht gemacht, ich hab 6:15 Fahrzeit + 15min Pause (nach Tacho+Pulsmesser)... ein bisschen pause muss ja schon sein bei so langer Fahrzeit...

Am letzten Anstieg hats bei mir an den Beininnenseiten ein bisschen angefangen zu krampfen, aber durch runden tritt konnt ich echte krämpfe gerade so abwenden   

ich bin auf die Ergebnislisten gespannt... und vor allem darauf wie viele Finisher es von der großen Runde überhaupt gibt   

eigentlich wollt ich ja St. Wendel dieses Jahr auch fahren... aber im Moment hab ich da irgendwie keinen Bock mehr drauf   

und ähnlich wie 007ike hab ich mir in der 2 Runde auch geschworen: nie mehr im Leben St. Ingbert 2 Runden!   

aber jetzt wird die woche erstmal ein wenig regeneriert! gestern hatte ich schon die Nase voll vom Radfahren, war der Ansicht dass ich mindestens 1 Woche net mehr drauf will... aber das sieht jetzt schon wieder anders aus   

so viel dazu mal von mir!

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Kendooo (5. September 2005)

Ich bin gestern auch gefahren und fand die Strecke echt schön. Nachdem ich im letzten Jahr mein Vorderrad zerlegt hatte war ich erstmal froh, an besagter Stelle vorbei zu sein. Ab dann hat aber alles prima geklappt. Aber ich hab das Rad echt oft schieben müssen, weil mir das Ganze dann doch ne Spur zu heftig war um da in ner Reihe runterzufahren.
Gut, mich hat noch ne Biene erwischt, aber das hat dem Spaß keinen Abbruch getan. Echt ne schöne Sache. Jetzt bin ich nur mal gespannt, ab wann es die Ergebnislisten online gibt.

                Kendooo


----------



## nojumper (5. September 2005)

also ich hätte mich ja todesmutig mal wieder den DB-Trail runtergestürzt,wenn nicht so viele Kollegen unmotiviert im Hang gestanden hätten  
So musste ich halt auch runterschieben (oder geschoben werden??  ), aber eigentlich war das auch der schnellere Weg für mich  
Nett wäre es halt nur, wenn Abstiger, ob up- oder downhill, nicht mitten in den engen Stellen stehen bleiben würden, ich spring in dem Fall ja auch immer gleich ins nächste Gebüsch...  
Zum Thema Ausschilderung: War klasse, auch an den Streckenaufteilungen, nur kurz hinter Niederwürzbach war die Bodenmarkierung fast verschwunden und Trassband war auch keines da. War wohl nicht der einzige, der sich da verfranst hatte, denn als ich's endlich gemerkt hatte, kamen mir auf dem Rückweg einige andere entgegen, die mir auch erst garnicht glauben wollten, dass da irgendwas nicht stimmt.  Ansonsten war's super wie immer, nur hab' ich auch leider viele Verletzte gesehen, vielleicht sprengt ja nächstesmal jemand die Strecke, damit's nicht gar so staubig ist???


----------



## cpetit (5. September 2005)

Auch von mir und meinem Mitfahrer ein dickes Lob an euch für die tolle Strecke und Veranstaltung. Nächstes Jahr sind wir auch wieder dabei und wenn es geht Körperlich besser in Form. Mir ist es so vorgekommen obwohl die Strecke kürzer war wie letztes Jahr um einiges schwieriger war. Nach 40 km kam bei mir der Körperliche Einbruch .Bekam mal wieder Krämpfe in den Waden und die Händen taten mir weh von den Singel-Trails. Auf jeden fall bin ich dieses mal die Strecke durchgefahren bis auf den Uhu-Berg und die eine Schiebepassage. Auf die Fahrzeit bin ich auch mal gespannt. Leider ist mein Tacho während der fahrt ausgefallen und am Ziel war ich so platt das mir in diesem Augenblick die Zeit egal war. Auch an die Zuschauer die an der Strecke standen ein dickes lob.Also dann bis zum nächsten Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (5. September 2005)

Hallo Leute!
Also falls jemand interesse hat steuere ich auch mal meine Geschichte von gestern zum besten bei. Als erster ging ich in die Trails, kein Blick zurück, sondern einfach mein Tempo vorneweg gefahren. Beim ersten breiten Forstweg vor Hans Peters Kniebrecher dachte ich dass sie nun an mir vorbeiziehen, aber Fehlanzeige, ein Bergamontfahrer setzte sich nur neben mich, so dass ich als erster in den Presidententrail ging. Unten angekommen, war keiner mehr hinter mir zu sehen. Wie ich hörte war der Univega Fahrer (Ramsis?) gestürzt. In Harrys Keule waren wir wieder vorne zu viert. Am Lächelanstieg trat der Bergamontfahrer an und ich musste abreißen lassen, um nicht zu überdrehen. Fuhr dann auf Platz vier alleine weiter. Am Uhubrunnen hörte ich dann: Nur 2min Rückstand. In Niederwürzbach hatte ich dann den Bergamontfahrer plötzlich vor mir: Technischer Defekt und im neuen Teil Richtung Kirkl kamen Christian und Ramsis von hinten ran. Die ließ ich dann hinauf zum A6 Parkplatz hinter mir und schloss plötzlich kurz vorm A6 Master Downhill zurück ins Betzental zu den beiden führenden auf und ging als erster in die zweite Runde (knappe Angelegenheit also). Die Stimmung hier war genial im Zelt ging ein Getöse und Applaus los, der Wahnsinn! Das gleiche beim Brunnenfest in Oberwürzbach! In der zweiten Runde blieb Carsten Bresser dann bis nach dem DB Trail hinter mir und fuhr mein Tempo mit. Dann wurde es ihm wohl zu langsam, denn ich merkte nun langsam, dass die Krämpfe nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen werden. Am Uhubrunnen musste ich dann vom Rad, beide Beine verkrampft. Da hatte ich dann ein Deja-vu: 2min auf die Spitze! Den Rest der Strecke hab ich mich dann bis ins Ziel unter Krämpfen gequält, so dass Ramsis und Christian noch an mir vorbeifuhren und ich nichts entgegenzusetzten hatte. Gratulation an Carsten Bresser zur gewonnen Saarlandmeisterschaft, dass wertet meinen Vizetitel erheblich auf!   
Es lebe der Bank 1 Saar MTB Marathon!


----------



## Uwe G. (5. September 2005)

Und hier ist meine Story....

Um es vorweg zu nehmen... die ersten ca. 35Km ging bei mir ganix!!  Es lag wohl daran, dass ich viiiiiel zu spät gefrühstückt und viel zu viele von den leckeren Nutellabrötchen in mich reingetstopft habe. Die ersten Anstige gingen dann mit schweren Beinen und Würgegefühl einher. Ich dachte nur, entweder das Frühstück liegt gleich im Gestrüp :kotz:  oder nach einiger Zeit geht es von alleine wieder besser. Und genau so war's. Aber zuvor hatte ich ein Stunt für die Zuschauer am DB-Trail gezaubert. Ich bin als letzter in einer Dreier oder Vierergruppe den DB-Trail runter. Vor mir hat es wie wild gestaubt was die Sicht durch die eh schon verdreckte Brille nicht verbessert hat. Irgendwann habe ich gedacht, "die Stufe muss doch kommen", als es plötzlich mächtig gepoltert hat und ich wußte, aha das war die Stufe! Was folgte war ein Umfaller nach links und eine Rolle von der Brombeerhecke sanft abgefedert. Also flott wieder auf's Rad und weiter. Ab so etwa der zweiten Verpflegungsstelle waren die Nutellabrötchen verdaut und von da an ist es recht gut gerollt und ich konnte die Fahrt naja.... "genießen". Also ein fettes Lob an die Organisation. Klasse Strecke, klasse Ausschilderung (auch wenn man sie Strrecke auswendige kennt ist im Rennen doch maches anders), aufmerksame Streckenposten und gute Verpflegung.

2006 bin ich wieder dabei.

Viele Grüße, Uwe


----------



## agent_smith (5. September 2005)

hi!
erstmal vorneweg. das war mein erster 'richtiger' marathon und so ziemlich das härteste aber wohl auch das geilste was ich je gefahren bin. echt ein dickes lob an die veranstalter!
muchacho und ich haben uns am vortag noch von stefansls überreden lassen uns doch von der mitteldistanz auf die langdistanz umzumelden. 
als wir dann auf dem sportplatz eingerollt sind hatte ich eigentlich schon ein gutes gefühl in den beinen. da wir uns keinen stress machen wollten und das eher ctf-mäßig angehen lassen wollten haben wir uns auch im startblock nicht wiklich nach vorne gedrängt
als es dann den präsidenten trail runter ging wusste ich schon das wird eine geile tour. die erste runde haben wir bis auf eine gerissene kette ohne probleme hinter uns gebracht. die stimmung im zelt war auch genial! und die vielen leute am wegrand haben super stimmung gemacht! in der zweiten runde hatten wir dann 3 platten und mussten wegen krämpfen oder harndrang diverse pausen einlegen. als ich dann bei der totenkopf abfahrt zu hart bremsen musste um nicht mit muchachos hinterrad zu kollidieren kam ich irgendwie von der ideallinie ab und mein vorderrad vergrub sich im 'treibsand'  dann hörte ich nur noch den stefansls hinter mir 'sanitäter' rufen. hat wohl echt gut ausgesehen. ist aber zum glück nichts schlimmes. soviel dann zum thema ohne material- und personenschaden ins ziel zu kommen.
ab der 2. verpflegung in der 2. runde dachte ich dann auch ich müsste mich gleich übergeben. die beine waren noch fit und der puls ist auch nicht über 150 aber irgendwie ging nichts mehr... dank stefans energy gel ging es aber bald wieder besser und die krämpfe vom chris kamen dann auch nicht mehr so oft.
beim hamster downhill hat sich dann auch noch stefans satteltasche verabschiedet. wir haben erst mal großfläschig stefans pumpe und autoschlüssel gesucht. und zum glück auch schnell wieder gefunden. also mit mäßigem tempo zurück ins stadion und ab unter die dusche! 
die verpflegung, beschilderung und vorallem die strecke waren echt super! bin 2006 auf jeden fall wieder dabei. 

aber erstmal bin ich auf wnd gespannt!

mfg timo


----------



## nojumper (5. September 2005)

hmmm, wenn ich mir nochmal durchlese, was ich vorhin geschrieben habe, klingt das vielleicht 'n bissl negativ, war aber nicht so gemeint  . Dass die Strecke, die Orga und das Publikum in IGB erste Klasse sind ist schon so selbstverständlich, dass ich glatt vergessen habe, es nochmal zu erwähnen.    Highlight dieses Jahr war für mich eindeutig die Zieleinfahrt mit Mini-Downhill und anschließender Zeltdurchfahrt.      Hab wohl zwar 'n bissl dumm und überrascht gegzuggt   und mich erstmal orientieren müssen, aber das Stückchen war witzig und abwechslungsreich gestaltet, also perfekt passend zum Rest der Strecke. Klar, dass Anfang September 2006 in IGB wieder Pflichttermin is......


----------



## zeitweiser (5. September 2005)

Hört sich alles wirklich super an und war auch bestimmmt für euch alle ein genialer grenzwertiger Ritt und ein tolles Erlebnis. Meine Bilanz sieht nicht ganz so gut aus.
Nachdem ich mich die Woche mit dem biken echt zurückgehalten habe,hab ich mich am Start eigentlich ausgezeichnet gefühlt.
Bin dann auf der Teerstrecke zum ersten Trail im hinteren Feld mitgerollt und war dann beim Einstieg in den ersten Waldtrail bereits kurz alleine.
Und dann dasssss :
Ich hatte irgendwie das Gefühl , als wenn ich vom rechten Pedal seitlich runterrutschen würde.Was war passiert?
Bruch der Lagerachse innerhalb des Lagerbereichs.
Pedaltyp: Look 4x4( Schneebesen) Chris hat die Dinger auch schon klein gedrückt
Rennabbruch und auf zurück ins Ziel mit der Hoffnung irgendetwas organisieren zu können, was mir noch einen Start beim Halbmarathon ermöglicht hätte.
Als ich gegen 9:20 im Zielbereich angekommen bin hab ich erst mal versucht 
beim Veranstalter ein Ersatzpedal zu beschaffen: Fehlanzeige!!!   
Meine nächste Hoffnung war dann über einen Rundruf beim Sprecher mit der bitte an alle Teilnehmer um Mithilfe ,ein Ersatzpedal zu beschaffen:Fehlanzeige   
Wer macht sich schon 30 min vor dem Start noch Stress mit den Problemen anderer.
Danach hab ich dann festgestellt, daß ich nicht der einzige vom Marathon war, der bereits wieder im Ziel war.
1x Kette nach Riss verloren
1x Kette verknotet
1x Sturz beim ersten Wurzeltrail
1x Aufgabe wegen Knieproblemen.
Mit mir also 5  Fahrer für die bereits nach einer halben Stunde das Rennen beendet war.
Ich hab dann mein Bike wieder eingepackt und den Rest des Tages im Zielbereich verbracht.
Die Ausfallquote muss erheblich gewesen sein, denn beim Zielschluss für die 2. Runde waren nach meiner Schätzung höchstens 50 Fahrer auf dem Weg in die 2. Runde.
Die meisten von euch hab ich beim ersten Stop im Zielbereich gesehen.
Limit, Chris, Stefan,Muchacho, Agent smith,.
Gratulation an Limit für den Vizemeistertitel .
Ist Carsten Bresser Saarländer?
Alle anderen haben eine Superleistung vollbracht die Ihr alle so schnell nicht vergessen werdet.Jeder der diesen Marathon fährt, egal in welcher Zeit ,hat etwas wirklich besonderes geleistet.    
Respekt an alle die dies geschafft haben.  
Der Zielbereich wurde dieses Jahr durch das Zelt und die Durchfahrt erheblich aufgewertet .  
Für die Zuschauer war es wirklich ein hautnahes Erlebnis.
Die Verpflegung war ausgezeichnet.  
Über die Ausschilderung kann ich mir kein Urteil erlauben.
Die Organisation war ausgezeichnet und einer Meisterschaft mehr als würdig.
Ich werde nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall einen neuen Versuch starten.


----------



## squirrel (5. September 2005)

zeitweiser schrieb:
			
		

> Ist Carsten Bresser Saarländer?


Nee.  Aber ich hab mich auch gewundert, warum der in dieser Wertung ganz oben war. Laut seiner Homepage ist er im Moment beim RSC St. Wendel Vereinsmitglied!  Bei den Profis wird halt auch mit allen Tricks geschafft.

Daher nochmal Glückwunsch an Sascha für die Top-Leistung!


----------



## chris84 (5. September 2005)

@zeitweise: wann hast du das Pedal denn gekauft, bzw. wieviele km biste damit gefahren?
ich hab ja schon 2 von den Look 4x4 kaputt gemacht, 2 mal rechts achse gebrochen. Ich vermute ermüdung, beide male ist die achse nicht unter großer Krafteinwirkung gebrochen, beim 2. mal wars sogar auf nem Topfebenen Radweg beim lockeren duddeln.. plötzlich klick und mir war klar was da los is...

Jetzt hab ich schon seit längerem die CrankBrothers Eggbeater drauf, und damit bin ich eigenlich rundum zufrieden! bisher noch keine Probleme, weder mit Lagern noch mit kaputten Achsen usw...

ich bin echt mal auf die Ergebnislisten gespannt, vor allem darauf wie viele überhaupt ins ziel gekommen sind auf der großen Runde..

Gruß
Chris


----------



## zeitweiser (5. September 2005)

@Chris Pedale wurden von mir im März bei Hibike gekauft.
Ca.3500 kmm gefahren.
hast du die immer neue gekauft, oder gabs einen Garantieaustausch?


----------



## 007ike (6. September 2005)

squirrel schrieb:
			
		

> Nee.  Aber ich hab mich auch gewundert, warum der in dieser Wertung ganz oben war. Laut seiner Homepage ist er im Moment beim RSC St. Wendel Vereinsmitglied!  Bei den Profis wird halt auch mit allen Tricks geschafft.
> 
> Daher nochmal Glückwunsch an Sascha für die Top-Leistung!



Der ist dort schon mehrere Jahre Mitglied, warum ?

Wir finden es heraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (6. September 2005)

ich glaub so ungefähr kommt die laufleistung bei mir auch hin (war glaub ich ein kleines bischen weniger, ich guck daheim mal nach)

ich hab natürlich beide male auf Garantie neue bekommen (nicht umsonst kaufe ich beim local dealer   ). Beim ersten mal hat mein händler dort angerufen, die erste rückfrage war ob ich verletzt wäre (scheinbar war ich net der erste der die kaputt gemacht hat   )
ich hab so ungefähr 1,5Wochen später nen komplett neuen Satz Pedale inkl. neuer Cleats bekommen. 
beim 2. Mal hab ich dann nen Deal mitm Händler gemacht und für 10 Aufpreis die CrankBrothers mitgenommen...

mich würd mal interessieren ob Look zwischenzeitlich an der Pedalachse was verändert hat... ich nehme an deine ist auch dort gebrochen wo sie stark verjüngt ist...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## squirrel (6. September 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Der ist dort schon mehrere Jahre Mitglied


Ich dachte, ich hätte dieser Tage bei bike2b gelesen, dass er letztes Jahr im August noch für einen Verein in Bad Neustadt gemeldet war.  Sei's drum...


----------



## Limit83 (6. September 2005)

squirrel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte, ich hätte dieser Tage bei bike2b gelesen, dass er letztes Jahr im August noch für einen Verein in Bad Neustadt gemeldet war.  Sei's drum...


Er ist in beiden Vereinen, hat aber seine Lizenz in WND gelöst und damit steht auf der Lizenz "SAR", womit er an der LVM teilnimmt. Zum zweiten dann ist er zwar über 30, wäre also Senioren1 Fahrer, hat aber auf seiner Lizenz "Elite" stehen und darauf kommt es an. Er hat mir noch gesagt, dass er garnicht mehr daran gedacht hat, dass er mir hier den Saarlandmeistertitel wegnimmt. Aber was solls, kann ich halt nicht von mir behaupten der erste Saarlandmeister Marathon zu sein, aber dafür wertet es meinen Vizetitel besonders auf, dass ich ihn hinter Carsten Bresser erreicht habe! 

Kampfansage: Nächstes Jahr hole ich ihn mir!!!   

Gruß Limit!


----------



## Kendooo (6. September 2005)

So, endlich sind Ergebinisse online. Nur leider nicht das Gesamtergebnis bei den 56km   
Will doch wissen, wievielter von wievielen ich war.

              Kendooo


----------



## joe_sb (6. September 2005)

Gute Neuigkeiten

Die Ergebnislisten sind online, ausserdem kann man schon bei InMedia das Video bestellen.


----------



## kaete (6. September 2005)

Hört sich ja alles in allem nach einer gelungenen Veranstaltung an! 
@Snoop und Co: hoffe, ihr habt den Stress gut überstanden  

Nach der Streckenvorfahrt im Mai hatte ich einen riesen Respekt (--> man kann sogar von "Schiss" sprechen) vor der Strecke   
Da kam mir ehrlich gesagt ganz gelegen, dass ich am Sonntag bei meiner Primärsportart gebraucht wurde   
- hatten unser erstes Saisonspiel, da durfte ich nicht fehlen. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikecrazy (6. September 2005)

Hallo,

nochmal ein dickes Lob, wg. der gelungenen Veranstaltung!
Die Zeitname und Aushang der Listen etc. hat allerdings nicht so geklappt oder warum bin ich nun plötzlich um drei Platzierungen abgerutscht.
Das ist jetzt schon das zweite mal bei diesem (Halb)-Marathon, bin doch glatt schonmal vergessen worden. Na vielleicht wird das ja noch. Der neue Streckenteil hat mir nicht so gut gefallen, aber das ist Geschmackssache, ich bevorzuge mehr Singletrails.


----------



## zeitweiser (6. September 2005)

Chris
genau an dieser Stelle direkt hinter der ersten Lagerung von innen . Wenn das auf einer schnellen Abfahrt passiert wäre
müsste ich den Text jetzt diktieren  Wenn überhaupt.
Ich werd mal bei Hibike anrufen und dann sehen was geht.


----------



## chris84 (6. September 2005)

@zeitweise: das muss ne Garantie-Sache sein, ich bin mir sicher hier liegt ein konstruktionsfehler vor! 

halt mich diesbezüglich mal auf dem laufenden...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## snoopy-bike (7. September 2005)

Hallo,
erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen positiven Rückmeldungen und konstruktiven Anregungen!  

Zu folgenden Dingen möchte ich noch was sagen:

1. Klasseneinteilung:

Immer wieder wird nach separaten Klasseneinteilungen und Wertungen nachgefragt.
Wir hatte in diesem Jahr aufgrund der LVM und SWM 39! verschiedene Klassen zu werten!
Zum zweiten bedeuten weiter separierte Klasseneinteilungen (gerade auch im Hobby-Bereich) einen exorbitant steigen Posten an Preisgelder.
Alleine in diesem Jahr haben wir 5.000,- Euro Preisgelder ausgeschüttet, das sind immerhin 1/6 des Gesamtvolumens! Mehr ist zur Zeit nicht drin, wenn die Startgebühr nicht erhöht werden soll!
Machbar wäre eine "fiktive" Klasseneinteilung OHNE Preisvergabe.

2. Urkunden:

Die Urkunden können nur dann ausgedruckt werden, wenn die Ergebnisliste steht, und das war im Wesentlichen nach der Siegerehrung der Fall.
Basename, hat hier den Ausdruck ca. 1 1/2 Stunden vorgehalten-die Resonanz war äußerst gering, weil die meisten abgereist waren - dann war die Urkundengeschichte dann plötzlich doch nicht mehr so wichtig.

3. Ausschilderung der Strecke:

Die Ausschilderung der Strecke war perfekt.
Ein 56 km - Rundkurs kann NICHT komplett abgesperrt werden und man (Teilnehmer) muss damit rechnen, dass Spaziergänger auch Flatterband entfernen!
Vor und hinter jedem Abzweig war ein Pfeil, der zeigte, dass man sich auf dem richtigen Weg befindet.
In den Statuten des BDR steht im Übrigen selbiges auch drin!

Weitere Informationen und Bilder werden jetzt nach und nach online gestellt.

Natürlich werden wir für das nächste Jahr versuchen einige Kritikpunkte aufzugreifen und zu verbessern.
Ich wünsche allen noch eine gute "Restsaison" und hoffe wir sehen uns im nächsten Jahr.

Gruß


----------



## squirrel (7. September 2005)

snoopy-bike schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr ist zur Zeit nicht drin, wenn die Startgebühr nicht erhöht werden soll!
> Machbar wäre eine "fiktive" Klasseneinteilung OHNE Preisvergabe.


Ich hatte auch nach der Klasseneinteilung gefragt. Nicht wegen des Preisgeldes, sondern einfach aus Interesse und um meine eigene Leistung mit der anderer _in meiner Altersklasse _ vergleichen zu können. Das ist ja auch schließlich Ziel des sportlichen Wettkampfs. In welchen Kategorien Preisgelder vergeben werden, das war ja der Ausschreibung zu entnehmen, und das ist ja auch alles wunderbar so. Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass die ganze Auswertung halt ein riesen Aufwand ist, aber vielleicht wäre wenigstens eine "virtuelle"/fiktive Klasseneinteilung doch noch möglich. Also einfach eine Liste auf eurer Homepage, wie ihr es mit den letztjährigen Ergebnissen gemacht hat. Mehr suchen die Leute denk ich eh nicht...


----------



## Crazy Eddie (7. September 2005)

ich machs kurz:
strecke:   
organisation:


----------



## bikehumanumest (7. September 2005)

squirrel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte auch nach der Klasseneinteilung gefragt. Nicht wegen des Preisgeldes, sondern einfach aus Interesse und um meine eigene Leistung mit der anderer _in meiner Altersklasse _ vergleichen zu können. Das ist ja auch schließlich Ziel des sportlichen Wettkampfs. In welchen Kategorien Preisgelder vergeben werden, das war ja der Ausschreibung zu entnehmen, und das ist ja auch alles wunderbar so. Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass die ganze Auswertung halt ein riesen Aufwand ist, aber vielleicht wäre wenigstens eine "virtuelle"/fiktive Klasseneinteilung doch noch möglich. Also einfach eine Liste auf eurer Homepage, wie ihr es mit den letztjährigen Ergebnissen gemacht hat. Mehr suchen die Leute denk ich eh nicht...



zustimmung -

der einfachheit halber würde es ja schon reichen in der gesamtergebnisliste das geburtsjahr mit anzugeben - dann kann sich jeder selbst den rest ausrechnen...

datenschutzgründe können ja wohl keine entgegenstehn...bei datasport z.b. ist auch alles einsehbar, schon bei den teilnehmerlisten... aber das ist ja auch die schweiz - vielleicht ist das in deutschland ja ein problem...

joe (aber schön war der scheck letztes jahr schon...)


----------



## squirrel (8. September 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> der einfachheit halber würde es ja schon reichen in der gesamtergebnisliste das geburtsjahr mit anzugeben - dann kann sich jeder selbst den rest ausrechnen...


Das wäre vielleicht am Einfachsten... Gute Idee


----------



## bikecrazy (15. September 2005)

Wie jetzt, es gab URKUNDEN??? Ich habe nichts davon gewußt, aber bei der Verzögerung der Siegerehrung, konnte ich auch nicht mehr länger warten.

Stellt doch bitte die Urkunden wieder zum download bereit, Klasse, Platzierung, Strecke und Fahrzeit nicht vergessen.

Schonmal vielen Dank.


----------



## snoopy-bike (19. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Endlich ist es geschafft!!!  
Die sonstigen Bilder des Marathons sind endlich online!!!

Hier noch etwas für Euren Terminkalender und zur Vorfreude:

Der 7. Bank1Saar Marathon ist am 03.09.2006!!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopy-bike (20. Oktober 2005)

*Juchheee!!!*

das Video /DVD ist fertig und wird wohl in der kommenden Woche ausgeliefert!

Sind echt coole Aufnahmen drin!  
Gruß


----------

